# Gen 1 Electrical Problems?



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Has the negative battery cable been replaced? 

There is a thread under gen1 service issues



#14311: Special Coverage Adjustment - Negative Battery Cable Loose - (Dec 3, 2014) 

Subject: 14311 — Special Coverage Adjustment – Negative Battery Cable Loose


This causes many strange issues.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Along the same lines, how old is the battery? A few owners have reported strange problems that all disappeared when the battery was replaced. The Cruze is heavily computerized, and computers do really odd things when the power is bad.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

The ground cables have not been replaced and neither has the negative battery cable to my knowledge, although I’m the second owner of this car so I can’t be 100% sure. I believe that the battery is original, so coming up on being 5 years old now. My first thoughts were that it was a grounding issue or that the battery had gone bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

The negative battery cable is a recall so it will be replaced by the dealer. 

That would be my first step. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MattJensen said:


> I believe that the battery is original, so coming up on being 5 years old now.


I think a lot of them went in the 2-3 year range. I'd say you're closing in on end-of-life for a second battery.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> The negative battery cable is a recall so it will be replaced by the dealer.
> 
> That would be my first step.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I’ll ask about it when I take my car in, I’ve heard that this was a common issue for the Cruze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think a lot of them went in the 2-3 year range. I'd say you're closing in on end-of-life for a second battery.


Yeah, you’re right. It may have been replaced once before but I don’t think the previous owner cared a whole lot about maintenance, so the battery will be my first suspect. I really hope that’s all it is, very easy and simple fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
[h=1]Cruze Battery Upgrade Options[/h]
[h=1]HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit[/h]


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Update? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> Update?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late update, been crazy busy with work lately.

I ended up taking it to the dealership about a week and a half after the problem last showed itself, as I couldn’t get in any earlier. They told me that they basically couldn’t do anything since the problem hadn’t repeated itself in some time. I managed to convince them to at least do an OBD scan on the car to check for DTCs and sure enough, they said they found just about every single DTC under the sun stored in the computer. They ended up replacing the negative battery cable under a “special policy” as they claimed it wasn’t a recall item, but would be replaced for free (+labor) if a car was brought in with the problem. They also added coolant to the expansion tank and the problem hasn’t repeated itself since thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

